# Anyone is Colorado?



## redtailgal (Jul 20, 2012)

The horrid shooting claimed victims as young as 3 months old.  How heart breaking.  The things people do to one another. I can not imagine being in a situation like that, how utterly terrifying.

I pray that all of you and your families are safe and sound.  My prayers go out to the victims and their families.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 20, 2012)

I live 2 hours away from the place it happened.    My sons wanted to go to the midnight showing last night in our home town theater and I told them NO way was I staying up that late.   So this morning when I read the news I got goose bumps and thought how crazy the world is!   Granted our theater is nothing like Aurora's theater but just the thought of going to a fun late night Summer movie and being faced with such terror.   My heart goes out to all the victims and their families.   I have been watching and reading on the news and there are now 13 that have died, but 50 total were shot.   There are about 10 people in surgery right now and the doctors are trying to save them.    Don't quote me one this but I think the 3 month old baby survived.        My boys wonder why I am so protective of them, it is because there are a lot of heartless people out there.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 20, 2012)

Unfortunately there are always going to be a few nut cases with access to firearms.  

My question is always this: If you have a family member who is acting really wacky and is loading up on guns, why not give the police a tip?

My prayers are with all the victims and their families!

DonnaBelle


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 20, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I live 2 hours away from the place it happened.    My sons wanted to go to the midnight showing last night in our home town theater and I told them NO way was I staying up that late.   So this morning when I read the news I got goose bumps and thought how crazy the world is!   Granted our theater is nothing like Aurora's theater but just the thought of going to a fun late night Summer movie and being faced with such terror.   My heart goes out to all the victims and their families.   I have been watching and reading on the news and there are now 13 that have died, but 50 total were shot.   There are about 10 people in surgery right now and the doctors are trying to save them.    Don't quote me one this but I think the 3 month old baby survived.        My boys wonder why I am so protective of them, it is because there are a lot of heartless people out there.


I know how you feel about being protective. I wish I could keep mine home with me all the time. I don't even like sending them to school much. Unfortunately, they want to branch out & be sociable so that's not an option so I'm left to worry about them when they're not with me. The hardest part of being a parent is letting go especially with this world being so crazy & unpredictable.


----------

